
Ask HN: Mute all Twitter follows? - giltleaf
I&#x27;m not a big fan of lists and I don&#x27;t want to unfollow users that I&#x27;d occasionally check up on, so is there something out there that I could set and forget that would mute everyone on Twitter that I follow but would allow me to unmute those accounts I&#x27;d still like in my feed?
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Make a new account that only follows certain other accounts?

~~~
giltleaf
Good idea, but unfortunately I have several thousand followers that I don't
want to go through the trouble of amassing again.

